# Waterproof Straps



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I've been wondering about these 'waterproof' leather straps. Seems like a contradiction in terms?

Does anyone know if they are simply silicon treated like a raincoat, or what? Also what do they look and feel like?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I often wondered this myself, but was afraid to ask.


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Deco said:


> I often wondered this myself, but was afraid to ask.


I collect Divers watches and have had a go at various straps, I'm yet to find a leather strap that lasted as long as my Silicon straps...I think of the lLeather Waterproof Straps as 'safe to go fo a dip in the pool for a while or wash your hands.. but long exposure to Salt Water I think not!!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

julioa007 said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > I often wondered this myself, but was afraid to ask.
> ...


 how about the polyurathane straps i have found them very good and get them in all colours

taffyman :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Have never had or tested a Hirsch "waterproof leather" strap, they guarantee theirs but I rather wonder just what kind of care and exposure limits apply.

I've heard that Horween Shell Cordovan leather is naturally waterproof, and a classic favorite for sailors/divers. Not very cheap, though.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> I've been wondering about these 'waterproof' leather straps. Seems like a contradiction in terms?
> 
> Does anyone know if they are simply silicon treated like a raincoat, or what? Also what do they look and feel like?


In connection with this topic, I should add that there is another reason for my talking about straps. For decades I was a fan of the bracelet, and for decades I've noticed the downside in the winter months - the rather uncomfortable and chilling effect on the wrist as a result of having strapped on this large metal 'heat sink'.

As an outdoor person I've found it really noticeably. Like having cold feet, it makes you feel cold all over. I started wearing a bracelet mainly because they're durable and waterproof, and I like my watches to be as waterproof as possible. Now that I favour vintage watches to wear, I have a dilema? Right now, as I write, I'm wearing my Tissot-with-bracelet, and even though I'm indoors I am aware of the pronounced cold spot on my wrist. With watches being larger and heavier these days, the chilling effect is even worse!

So, I'm looking for a 'final' solution..

P.S. I've acquired a genuine (non-waterproof) Le Locle strap for winter use. Now I just have to buy the clasp for it as well!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got a very nice Di-Modell genuine sharkskin strap great quality and waterproof to , as you would expect i suppose being shark :naughty:


----------

